# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Dos-атака

## mmore1990

Всем здравствуйте. Как можно защитить свой домашний компьютер от dos-атаки? KIS к сожалению не может этого сделать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## holovtsintsi

Менять IP адрес.У меня aps детектит флуд портов 1433(5000 попыток,трафик жрет).Пробовал создать правило для сетевого екрана в KIS 2011 но бестолку.

----------


## triax

поставь железный файерволл если адресс статический,
если динамический то не парься и переподключись,
хотя это может и в твоей сети кто-то "живет" ))

----------


## kedo

> поставь железный файерволл если адресс статический,
> если динамический то не парься и переподключись,
> хотя это может и в твоей сети кто-то "живет" ))


Поддерживаю! Мы поставили железяку от циско и теперь ненарадуемся  :Smiley:

----------


## akok

Циску для домашней машины? Спам-бот жжет.

----------


## Princess2012

своевременно закрывать уязвимости в ОС и софте, который использует инет
для браузера и плагинов сюда - http://www.surfpatrol.ru/report

----------


## ПaХaN

Фаервол ставь комодо.Ну а если чесно,то кому надо проводить dos  на тебя?

----------

